# Need suggestion for buying an external graphics card



## sid_techie (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi All
I am planning to buy an external graphics card that is compatible with my desktop PC.My Budget is around Rs. 4000 to Rs.5000 and I am interested in playing games like Battlefield Bad company 2,Call of duty Black ops,Race Driver Grid,Dirt 2 ,Crysis 2.
My system's specification are as below:
Motherboard: Intel Essential desktop board DG31GL
Processor:Intel Core 2 duo 3.0 GHz
RAM:2GB
HDD:320GB
OS:Windows 7
Also,Please suggest if I need to make any hardware changes to my system for installing the graphics card suggested by you in terms of power supply required.

Thanks in advance

Siddhant Bezbaruah


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 11, 2010)

cant say about crysis 2 but Sapphire hd5670 @ 5k will handle others. also upgrade to another 2gb ram. can you tell which ram you are having?


----------



## sid_techie (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for your reply.I have 2 GB RAM in my system.I wanted to know that if I need to go for higher PSU for running graphic cards like Sapphire HD 5670 
1GB or Sapphire HD 5770 1GB ? Is there any major difference in the performance and cost of these two graphic cards. I am not sure about my  present SMPS power,it should be the basic one.
Your reply is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 15, 2010)

5670 1gb cost 6k, 1k more than 512mb with no performance difference..
msi hd5770 costs 8.8k..it performs lot better..you can also look at gts450 cyclone from msi at 7.8k
for psu look at fsp saga II 400w @ 2k or fsp saga II 500w for 2.2k if found..though you wont need a 500w at all..but still better for future upgrades.


----------



## sid_techie (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for your reply again.
I just wanted to ask you that the graphics  cards and and the PSUs that you suggested,are those compatible withh the motherboard that I have which is Intel Essential desktop board DG31GL ?
I have known people whose computers developed a lot of issues after they unknowingly installed incompatible graphic cards on their motherboards. 
Please suggest.

Thanks

Siddhant Bezbaruah.


----------

